# How close to harvest?



## sandman (Sep 22, 2006)

Here are some pics of my plant.I tried to get a couple close ups so maybe someone might be able to tell how close to harvest I might be.I bought a magnifiing glass but I'm not sure if it is strong enough.I put the plant back in a greenhouse when the weather went for crap.I have a couple of small fans going to keep the bud rot away.Thanks for the help!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 23, 2006)

*How long has she been budding? Do you know the strain? *


----------



## sandman (Sep 23, 2006)

I think it has been in bud for about 3 or 4 weeks.Not sure of the the strain at all as it was just a seed I came across.I believe it is a sativa though.I'm thinking I may give it another 3 or 4 weeks,but of course I'll keep trying to see the trics.There are more pics of various stages in the picture area in the thread called "greenhouse plant".As I've put it back in the greenhouse it may take longer right?Thanks again!


----------



## Mutt (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW great lookin plant.  Great greenthumb you have there.  Yeah its sativa dominant. IMHO
It should be like you said 2-4 weeks. Only two ways I know when mines finished. the trich color like you said. but its a good idea to get at least 30X jewlers loupe or a handheld microscope. 
Here is a link with charts at the bottom. I'd be keeping a very close eye on her now tho. She looks like she's packed on a lot of wieght and should be very very close. IMHO.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938


----------



## purplekushman (Sep 25, 2006)

i usually watch the white hairs  ...when about 80%of them have turned orangie,red in color then i get out the microscope/jewelers loop and check the trichomes for a milky effect. then its done...good luck to ya


----------

